
Strange but True: Helmets Attract Cars to Cyclists - mrbird
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=strange-but-true-helmets-attract-cars-to-cyclists
======
dminor
And for even more room, wear a skirt:
<http://forums.teamestrogen.com/showthread.php?t=24177>

------
dthorne
Helmets: bad; Naked head: good; Wheel-scythes: awesome.

